# Wie finde ich die längste Spalte der DB heraus



## rizi (29. Apr 2004)

ich habe eine daten bank die so aussieht:
nachname   vorname   alter
riesinger       rene          5

mit beliebigvielen einträgen,jetzt soll ich für jede der drei spalten die maximale länge der spalte herausfinden, gibt es da eine möglichkeit????
mfg
rizi


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Apr 2004)

Per SQL sollte das kein Problem sein:


```
select max(length(SPALTE))
from   TABELLE
```


----------



## rizi (30. Apr 2004)

erstmal danke für die Antwort, leider baut dieses JavaProgramm eine Verbindung zu einer Access-DB auf, u. Access(neueste Version installiert)kennt die Funktion LENGTH leider nicht. Fällt jemanden noch was anderes ein??
lg
rizi


----------

